# Subtherapeutic Digoxin Level



## daknaack (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello!
I am wondering what would be the appropriate code(s) to use for subtherapeutic Digoxin level?
Thank you!


----------



## chrisden_7 (Sep 15, 2010)

Is a lab test being ran, is the physician determining the proper dosage for this patient? I would look at V58.83 if this is the case. Otherwise I would ask the physician what the Digoxin is treating and you may have to use that as the diagnosis, though make sure the reason is in the patient's chart before you do. If anyone else has any ideas I am curious as well.

Christie Shipley, CPC


----------

